# Make My People Sing



## wiggles (May 20, 2007)

http://www.mypeople.com/sing/index.html

It's a Flash site that lets you compose your own songs. It's kind of like playing on one of those fancy keyboards in the piano shop in the mall. You can't really go wrong. Plus you can record your songs and e-mail them to people or store them in the site's "jukebox."

If you have kids, they'd probably dig it.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 20, 2007)

SWEEEET!

thanks


----------

